# RabiangRecords.com is up!



## rabiang (Dec 10, 2010)

RabiangRecords.com is up and running as of today!

With this site we are trying to do two things:

1. A place to release albums (and singles) of our own music
2. A place for costumers to contact us for custom-made music for all media

The site features work by Vi-control's Dan-Jay, Peter Seelig (a dutch composer and cellist) and myself.

Please help us promote the site with the facebook like button!


----------



## rabiang (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

We have a new single out by Peter's Sunrise, its called Selasi. In this song you can hear Tonehammers requiem and several other libraries.

http://peterssunrise.bandcamp.com/track/selasi


----------



## rabiang (Jul 18, 2011)

Rabiang Records is nominated for the HMMA awards in Hollywood in November for the song Selasi! Its a big show at the Kodak theater, celebrating both established and new music artists.


----------



## rabiang (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

We have a new song out, Adrienne: Our Father. It features Adrienne Osborn, a singer/songwriter who has a wonderful voice and a strong message. Enjoy!

http://rabiangrecords.com/


----------



## rabiang (Jul 7, 2012)

The first single from the new Peter's Sunrise album is here! Its called "Hang on, You'll see" and features Jamie O' Rourke on vocal. This song continues our voyage in hybrid music, mixing electronica, orchestral and jazz.

Check out the song on http://rabiangrecords.com/


----------

